# Question



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

We are in the market for a new SUV... We need something with a third row of seats and the Q7 is looking quite nice. My question is, what else have you tested? We drove the MDX, LR3, Lexus GX and the Audi in that order. The choice was widdled down to the Audi and the LR3. The Audi is just a great car, I love it! We drove the 3.6 and it was a little sluggish to say the least. We are trading in a Passat 3.6 so with all the extra weight of the Q, it was a little slow feeling- the 4.2 turns out to be only about 5 grand more with the options we want. Do any of you have the optional dual dvd players? Are they ugly? Thanks so much, this decision is very difficult. Any imput would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Question (veedubmac)*

Anyone? We need to make a decision within the two weeks...


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Question (veedubmac)*

I drove a Q7 1500 miles in 4 days recently, some of it on snow and ice, in an unusually warm New England. I don't cycle through cars very fast because it doesn't make much economic sense at 100 miles/day commuting, but I'm strongly interested in swapping coasts and going to a shorter commute, so the Q7 is actually of interest. I was disappointed that in a 50k car HID lamps aren't even an option. The quad zone climate control can't deliver on its promises, I set 60, my friend set 65 and the wives in back set 75 on both sides then complained about the cold air wafting under the seats. The two front zones didn't really try to hit their settings until they were both set to something similar. As an engineer with near 25 years experience it took me about 3 hours of distracted driving to get comfortable with the setup system, tuning the Sirius radio was never easy and it didn't seem to work as well as my XM installation. Curious to choose the losing side of the satellite radio battle as the only option. I wouldn't be disappointed if it was sitting outside now though.
Can't say I trust the LR3 in the long run, that's from bitter experience with D1s and D2s, the GFs 110k LR2 feels like an old car where my 120k Passat feels very similar to how it always has. No oily smells and the only thing that has failed is the heater core.
Mostly just keeping your topic alive.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Question (veedubmac)*

The 3.6 will be sluggish compared to a car. Heck I went from an A3 3.2 to a Q7 3.6 and talk about a HUGE difference in feel. However, the Q7 was needed to serve a higher purpose for a growing family and it does that quite well. I personally think the 3.6 has plenty of pep, especially if you use the sport mode. Also, remember that the Audi's pick up your driving habits after a while so if you're on the gas more often than not you will notice the power will be there for you when you need it. Heck, sometimes it misreads me and the car launches hard when I just tap the gas. 
I grew up in and driving Suburbans and the Q7 handles unlike any big SUV I've ever driven. I never feel like it ever loses control. It's such an easy vehicle to drive and living in Boston I've had some doozy storms this Winter to deal with including a series of squalls yesterday with wins topping 50 mph. Not once did I feel like the Q7 was in trouble. My only concern was what CD I was interested in listening to. 
LIke any new car the interior takes a bit getting used to, but it wasn't that bad coming off an A4 and an A3. The MMI, like any GUI, will require some use before getting comfortable, but now I'm a pro at it who can use it blindly. 
The 4 zone climate control is great in my eyes and not one passenger has ever complained. Functionally the Q7 is just designed as good as it gets. The 3rd row and fold flat second row is so ridiculously easy to use. If you have a child's car seat you'll notice that it's beyond easy to install in a Q7. What I've learned is that in lieu if the federally mandated LATCH design, not all brands are easy to put car seats in (i.e. the Infiniti FX45). After being in Audi's for the last 6 years you kind of get a feel for what to expect and they never disappoint me.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Question (Giro)*

Nicely said, I like that comment about your concern about what CD/songs to listen to. I feel the same way as well. Love the surround speakers








This SUV drives so much better than the LR3, QX56, and ML320 (my previous SUVs). I have had questions from others asking me how do I like my Q7 and I've always tell them that it drives almost like a car! It's amazing really! Plus milleage wise, I've been getting around 18-19 mpg city and highway drives mix. 
And yes, driving in the storm/rain is fun. Since it's full time 4-wheel, it is quite solid and stable on wet road. I feel safe driving on highway in that kind of weather. If you haven't test driven one, go ahead and please do so. You will be amazed as well. Good luck.
P.S. I remember that my LR3 got about 13-14 mpg. And heck LR3 is heavier than Q7.


_Modified by darien at 4:12 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Question (darien)*

Thanks for all of the comments. Darien: I would love some more comparison between the Q7 and the LR3, we have narrowed it down to the two. They both have their pros and cons- Keep the comments going...


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Question (veedubmac)*

In terms of 0-60 mph, I think Q7 has more power due to the fact that LR3 is heavier. And yes, another consideration perhaps you should think about is Tata is going to own Land Rover. Not sure if that makes any difference in terms of customer service and etc.. LR3's interior is much cheaper quality compared to Q7.
And yes, you know that Land Rover's vehicles have the one of the worse reliability and for the period of 2 years I owned my car, I actually was not very happy with the dealers' customer service. Audi;s customer service is by far one of the best I have had. And that list includes Lexus and Infiniti (still own my M35). MB is the worst amongst. 
I think it's an easy decision. Q7 all the way man!











_Modified by darien at 7:55 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

We didn't test drive the LR3 (Land Rover's bad rep. for reliability scared us away), so I can't really comment on how the Q7 compares. 
A couple of follow up comments about the Q7, though.. If you have young kids in car seats, definitely bring the seats to the dealer to test fit them. Audi engineers designed a wonderfully overcomplicated head rest system that does not allow one to remove them from the car making it difficult (if not impossible) to properly install some car seats.
There are cheaper alternatives to Audi's DVD solution that look pretty much the same and there are more expensive head-rest mounted solutions that look very slick. It all depends upon what you're looking for.


----------



## yoshsfriend (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (mml7)*

It's funny MML how you say that about the car seats. I can't find it to be any easier to use. What seat do you have? We use the Britax Boulevard and I can get that thing in and out in less than 30 seconds. Hmmmmm. (NOTE: How pathetic do I feel knowing that when I was using Vortex over 10 yeas ago I was discussing dyno days and ripping apart tie rods with too much power coming from my Jetta? Now I talk car seats.)
If you are getting a Q7 now just go with the iPod option so you make sure you have an iPod on you at all times. If that's the case you can avoid the way overpriced Audi DVD system in favor of the iLuv at http://www.i-luv.com/iLuv/.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Question (veedubmac)*

Given my prior experience with RR's; I can't recommend them. You also have the MB GL and R series w/3rd row seats. My wife loves her Q7; the FSI v6 has more hp (@ 280hp) than her prior v8 Sequoia's or Land Cruiser did; adequate for most, but if you want more snap, don't drive it in "D", choose "S" or Tip mode. Even if you get the FSI v8, you'll need to do the same for more responsive power and not get caught in the wrong gear (install Paddle Shifters if they are available).










_Modified by ehd at 12:10 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (yoshsfriend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoshsfriend* »_It's funny MML how you say that about the car seats. I can't find it to be any easier to use. What seat do you have? We use the Britax Boulevard and I can get that thing in and out in less than 30 seconds. Hmmmmm. (NOTE: How pathetic do I feel knowing that when I was using Vortex over 10 yeas ago I was discussing dyno days and ripping apart tie rods with too much power coming from my Jetta? Now I talk car seats.)
If you are getting a Q7 now just go with the iPod option so you make sure you have an iPod on you at all times. If that's the case you can avoid the way overpriced Audi DVD system in favor of the iLuv at http://www.i-luv.com/iLuv/.

I was using Britax Marathons but am now using Radian 65s. They won't fit in the 3rd row and only in the 2nd row if you severely tilt the seat backwards (rendering the 3rd row useless). There have been more than a few complaints on NHTSA's website regarding the headrest design, so it's not just me.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (mml7)*

Thanks again for all of the responses. We are def. feeling the Audi, its such a great car and has everything we wanted in our search (with the exception of a few more inches of room in the 3rd row). Saturday we are going to take a trip to our local dealer to test fit the car seats. Comments are still welcome both pros and cons.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Well, the choice has been made... Q7. Now we have to decide between the v6 and v8.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Depends on your needs. The V6 has been great for us. If you tow or do a lot of steep hills on a daily basis, you may like the V8 better. Bothe engines are excellent.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

So today we placed our order for a 2008 Q74.2 with tech, cold weather packages, running boards in quartz grey with limestone premium leather. I am so excited about the purchase and cant wait to drive it home...


----------

